# BF3 Beta



## Zocker15xD (30. September 2011)

Hey leute,

habt ihr schon die Beta von BF3???
Welche Anforderungen brauch man in der Praxis um es auf hoch bis full zu spielen???
Bitte immer auflösung, details und Graka die ihr habt dazu...

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

Ich hab nen Vierkerner mit einer AMD 6870 und kann es in Low in 80FPS spielen, in High in 50, in Ultra in 30, wobei die 30 FPS noch spielbar sind, also "gleichmäßige" 30 und nicht zB ne Sekunde lang nur 10 FPS. Allerdings sieht die Grafik bis auf Schatten und AA in meinen Augen gleich aus, kann also sein, dass bei der Vollversion für Ultra noch größere Texturen dazukommen und es dann mit meinem System nicht mehr spielbar wäre.

Auflösung 1980x1020


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

die Beta läuft nur unter dx10. Obwohl man alles auf ultra stellen kann bringt dat gar nix, deswegen sagten manche sie haben keinen fps Unterschied zw. ultra und hoch, weil eh nur alles bis medium geht...also musst du dich noch gedulden mit deinem Vergleich Zocker.

er meint wohl eher 1920*1080 ))


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit nem BF3 Sammelthread? Das ganze Forum ist schon voll, ich seh überall nur "Battle" ^^


----------



## phily (30. September 2011)

"Wie wärs denn mit nem BF3 Sammelthread? Das ganze Forum ist schon voll, ich seh überall nur "Battle" ^^"

fänd ich auch gut


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> die Beta läuft nur unter dx10. Obwohl man alles auf ultra stellen kann bringt dat gar nix, deswegen sagten manche sie haben keinen fps Unterschied zw. ultra und hoch, weil eh nur alles bis medium geht...also musst du dich noch gedulden mit deinem Vergleich Zocker.


 also, zwischen hoch und ultra gibt es definitiv einen FPS-Unterschied, und zwar ca. 50 zu 30 FPS mit meiner AMD 6870. Ich hab das auch wirklich lang am Stück aufgezeichnet, ist also nicht nur Zufall, dass ich bei den 30 FPS vielleicht Pech oder bei den 50 FPS Glück hatte 




> er meint wohl eher 1920*1080 ))


jo


----------



## NinjaWursti (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das hier ein Sammelthread werden soll, dann geb ich doch gleich mal meinen Senf zu der Beta.

Wieso sollte man bei der Schulnote Bugs etc. nicht beachten? Bei nem Test sag ich auch nicht einfach es hat unmengen Bugs aber wenn es keine hätte dann wäre es gut. Anyway.
Ich habe noch so einiges zu bemängeln. Im Grossen und Ganzen macht es Spass und sieht auch super aus. Dann gibt es aber wieder Dinge wie in der U-Bahn die kleinen grünen Räume oder der Innenstadt das grosse Glashaus, die ganze Wände nur mit einer Farbe (grün/weiss) tapeziert haben, was absolut unpassend ist und nicht zeitgemäss aussieht, vor allem da es eine riesige Fläche ist. Des weiteren gibt es hier und da Texturen die sehr unscharf sind, zB. Schotterhaufen/ Sandsäcke. Fehler bin ich einigen begegnet, Beim Park fehlt bei mir ein riesiger Teil Boden, hier und da glitche ich in den Boden rein wenn ich herumrobbe und muss aufstehen um wieder rauszukommen. Wenn jemand an einer Wand liegt, dann ist alles was unter seinem Brustkorb ist in der Wand und nicht sichtbar (Warum so was wenn man sich auch bei liegenden Körperdrehungen nur zäh drehen kann sobald der Körper bewegt werden muss?)

Von der Zerstörung hab ich auch mehr erwartet. Bei Häusern lassen sich nur ganz bestimmte Tiles wegsprengen, Bäume lassen sich nicht zerkleinern sondern fallen einfach als Ganzes um.

Der Sound wurde auch immer hochgelobt, aber jetzt da ich ihn gehört habe ist er jenseits von spektakulär. Es gibt super Sounds zB wenn eine Rakete an einem vorbei zischt. Aber die Waffensounds sind lasch im Vergleich zu BFBC2, wo noch die Frostbite Engine 1.5 verwendet wurde, soviel ich weiss. Bot übrigens auch bessere Zerstörung.

Technisch gefällt mir auch einiges nicht. Man kann nicht mal wählen in welches Squad man will, man wählt nur "Find Squad" und wird automatisch in das mit den wenigsten Spielern gesetzt. Das muss unbedingt geändert werden. Es gibt kein Hauptmenü, die einzige Möglichkeit in die Optionen zu gelangen und Einstellungen vorzunehmen ist wenn ich lebend auf der Karte rumstehe. Warum kann ich kein Esc drücken wenn ich tot bin oder meinen Einstiegspunkt wähle? Blendeffekte im allgemeinen sind sehr übertrieben (Taschenlampe, Laservisier, allgemeine Beleuchtung bei Aussengebieten sowie die "Reflektion des Visiers"). Zu dieser Reflektion. Finde ich völlig unrealistisch und unpassend. Bei weitläufigen Gebieten kann ich so jemanden erschiessen obwohl ich keine Chance hätte ihn zu sehen, einfach weil ich dort einen grossen weissen Fleck sehe. In der U-Bahn ist das Ding aber so gross, dass ich meist die Person dahinter nicht mehr sehen kann und auch nicht erkenne ob sie irgendwie gedeckt ist, somit erziehlt es einen gleichen Effekt wie die Taschenlampe und ich kann ihn nicht wirklich treffen. Die Linie an der man die Spielzone verlässt ist teilweise unpassend gewählt. Auch hatte ich Fehler, dass die 10 Sekunden abgelaufen sind und ich gestorben bin obwohl ich schon lange wieder zurück war. Mit Lags hatte ich auch ab und zu zu kämpfen, schoss 1m vor jemanden in Laufrichtung (der 2m vor mir steht), 1sekunde später ist er tot, obwohl ich klar hätte verfehlen müssen. Aber auch das Gegenteil ist schon eingetreten. Die Map (blaue Linien auf schwarzem Grund) finde ich unübersichtlich, auch lässt sie sich nie komplett anzeigen. Das führte anfangs zu ziemlichen Orientierungsschwierigkeiten beim Einstiegspunkt aussuchen. Praktischer wäre wenn man die ganze Karte sehen würde und sich der Punkt auf der Karte bewegt wo man einsteigt, stattdessen bewegt sich einfach immer der ganze Kartenausschnitt, so dass ich nie eine Ahnung hatte wo, im Vergleich zum anderen, der jetzt ist.

Am Balancing sollte sich auch noch einiges tun. Die Gewehre des Recon zB. Das Halbautomatische (erstes Gewehr) töten einen Gegner mit einem Kopfschuss oder zwei Körpertreffern, somit ziemlich schnell. Das freigeschaltete mit Bolzenlader ("richtiges" Scharfschützengewehr) tötet ebenfalls mit einem Kopftreffer oder zwei Körpertreffern, somit genau gleich viel Schaden. Dumm nur dass man nach einem Schuss unscopen muss und mal schnell den nächsten Schuss lädt, was so einige Sekunden dauert. Wenn man dann keinen Kopftreffer gelandet hat, sind die Chancen klein, dass man nochmal eine Chance hat ihn zu töten. Warum also sollte ich das freigeschaltete nehmen?

Battlelog finde ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dadurch dass ich (und sei es nur um den Server zu wechseln) das "Spiel beenden" muss (AltF4ftw) um dann im Browser wieder zu starten, fühlt es sich für mich irgendwie nie wie ein richtiges, ganzes Spiel an. Irgendwie seltsam, fast schon ein Browserspiel. Die ganzen sozialen Funktionen wie Live-Status-Feed von allen finde ich unnötig. Interessiert es mich aber ob der eine aus meiner Freundesliste gerade den und den Ribbon geholt hat und vor zwei Tagen eine neue Pistole freigeschalten hat etc. Aber wems gefällt und es notwendig findet.

Vielleicht ist es noch angebracht zu sagen, dass ich nur Métro gespielt habe. Eine unpassende Wahl für die Beta finde ich. So ein enges Schlauchlevel ist wohl gerade die Map, die am wenigsten zeigt, was BF ausmacht.

Falls sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, dass alles zu lesen: Dankesehr.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, es macht Spass, sieht grösstenteils gut aus und hört sich gut an, aber es besteht so ziemlich überall Verbesserungspotenzial, und nicht gerade wenig. Ich hoffe mal, dass vieles nur daran liegt, dass es eben eine Beta ist und noch nicht das fertige Spiel. Aber 4 Wochen vor Release? Hmm.

Ich könnte jetzt auch alles aufzählen was mir gefallen hat. Aber das würde den Beitrag einfach sprengen, sry. Das wars glaub ich so ziemlich.

Cheers, NinjaWursti.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs gelesen


----------



## phily (1. Oktober 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Silent_Bob (1. Oktober 2011)

Für mich eine große Enttäuschung. OK meine GPU is ned die neueste aber hey...Angezeigt werden 30 FPS aber anfühlen tut es sich wie 10. 
Speziell im Tunnel wirds unspielbar. Von Balance seh ich nix. Spielt sich wie BC2 und davon hab ich echt mal genug. Dann die Bugs: Kann nicht schiessen nach wiederbelebung, Bildschirm bleibt so grau nach wiedereinstig, ständig schwarze Striche vom Bildrand zum Mittelpunkt, Crashes, keine Connection, kann meine extra Maustasten ned belengen (nicht mal die Mittlere), fühlt sich sehr laggy an, usw usw usw
Ich HOFFE die tun noch was.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

Was für ne Graka und CPU hast Du denn, SilentBob?


----------



## Silent_Bob (1. Oktober 2011)

CPU: Intel 9400 4x 2,66 Ghz
RAM: 4GB
GPU: 9600 GT 
Windows 7 64 Bit, Leistungsindex 6,9

Ich möchte auf eine 560 TI aufrüsten....


----------



## NinjaWursti (2. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich habs gelesen


 


phily schrieb:


> ich auch


 
Danke xD

Was mir natürlich auch sehr fehlen wird ist ein tolles Intro mit der geilen Battlefield Musik... (wie in einem anderen Thread vor kurzem erwähnt wurde und mich darauf brachte  ) Der einzige Zeitpunkt die zu hören ist wenn sich die Runde langsam dem Ende neigt und man am gewinnen ist. Aber auch dann nur in der neuen verzerrten Variante. Miss you


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (2. Oktober 2011)

totale enttäschung, hab aber selbst ein Thema dazu eröffnet, einfach kackgame, sorry, aber das spiel des jahres ist das definitiv nicht. solange gewartet und dann kommt son mist ähnlich wie Battlefield 2142 raus. 
meine note:

menü 6
zerstörung 6 setzen
grafik 2
sound 3 da war BC2 um welten besser
action 5-
bewegung des spielers 6
waffen 6 total enttäuschend fand ich bei bc2 besser
maps hatte ich noch total vergessen, absolute 6- setzen, der größte müll


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Oktober 2011)

@Silent_Bob: Bei deiner Graka ist das klar und es ist auch klar dass es nicht immer konstant bei 30 FPS bleibt, sondern auch mal auf 10-20 runtergeht
oder auf 40 steigt
Eine GTX 560 ti ist eine gute Wahl und bringt deutlich mehr leistung


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2011)

was mich noch stört ist, dass man wenn man wiederbelebt wird trotzdem den tod bekommt. ist in vielen situationen sehr nervig, vor allem wenn man wiederbelebt wird wenn noch feindkontakt besteht und man es direkt wieder abkriegt...
ansonsten stören mich eigentlich so ziemlich die gleichen sachen wie NinjaWursti.
blendeffekte sind teilweise extrem übertrieben, balancing der waffen ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift, teammitglieder erkennt man oft viel zu schlecht und mit battlelog und origin kann ich mich noch nicht wirklich anfreunden. 

bin mal gespannt was sich bis zum release hin noch ändert. bis jetzt insgesamt ein sehr guter shooter, aber dem enormen hype wird die beta meiner meinung nach bei weitem nicht gerecht.


----------



## shooot3r (3. Oktober 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> totale enttäschung, hab aber selbst ein Thema dazu eröffnet, einfach kackgame, sorry, aber das spiel des jahres ist das definitiv nicht. solange gewartet und dann kommt son mist ähnlich wie Battlefield 2142 raus.
> meine note:
> 
> menü 6
> ...




naja find ich ein bisschen happig, maps 6-?? du hast doch nur eine gesehen oder mit glück vielleicht 2 stück.action 5? wenn du spupide ballerei am stück haben willst, dann spiel Cod oder serious sam. wartet doch erstmal bis das fertige game kommt.

mfg


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel erscheint genau so wie jetzt die Beta ist zum Release! Direkt am Erscheinungstag kommt dann der Patch für den wir als Betatester verantwortlich sind/waren (größtenteils).


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich zähle dann auch mal auf, was mir so nicht gefällt bzw. Bugs, die ich gefunden habe:

- Grafik: Gehypet ohne Ende... sie ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht der Messias unter den Videospielen. Gerade im Detail fallen soviele unschöne Dinge auf. Wie die von einem anderen User schon genannten Sandsäcke, die aussehen, als wäre es ein Block mit brauner Farbe.

- Zerstörung: Auf Caspian Border gibt es wieder sehr viele Gebäude zum zerstören, die leider kaum jemand sieht, weil der eine (!) Server, der diese Map hatte, schon längst runtergefahren wurde. In Operation Metro lässt sich praktisch nichts zerstören.

- Es ist kein Battlefield! Es fühlt sich auf der Metro Map wie eine Mischung aus Medal of Honor und Call of Duty an. Das ist kein Battlefield! Battlefield sind große Schlachten mit 64 Leuten, Fahrzeugen bzw. Jets und Helis. Metro ist einfach nur Grütze. Aber auch hier macht es Caspian Border richtig, schade aber, dass das kaum einer spielen konnte.

- Man verschwindet ab und zu im Boden, kann Gegner abschießen, sie aber mich nicht.

- Animationen fehlen oft (gerade beim Nachladen sehr nervig)

- Sound setzt oft aus

- Gefühlter Ping von 300, aber KEINE PINGANZEIGE! Was soll den der Käse?

- Total unbalanced: Spätere Waffen sind viel zu stark und im Zweikampf gegen einen, der 20 Level höher als man selbst ist, hat man praktisch schon verloren. Gerade die UMP ist viel zu stark.

- Taschenlampen und die Reflektion: Zum Kotzen! Selbst im Freien werde ich von einer Taschenlampe aus gefühlten 10km geblendet. Und Sniper spiele ich jetzt auch nie wieder, weil man mich überall auf der Map sieht, selbst wenn ich nicht scope. Hab doch keinen Bock immer mit der Pistole rumzurennen, weil ich dann niemanden blende. Und die Tatsache, dass Teammates mich auch blenden können, macht die Sache auch nicht besser.

- Matchmaking ist schlecht -> Ein Team killt die Gegner schon am Spawn weg, sodass die gar nicht ausm Quark kommen. In einem solchen Fall verlasse ich das Spiel und gehe ins...

-... "Hauptmenü". Schlimm, dass inzwischen auch sowas gespart wird. Nicht nur, dass ich EA praktisch meinen PC wegen diesem Originquatsch nackt präsentieren muss. Jetzt bin ich auch noch auf so ne Kackwebsite angewiesen. Ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen: Der Service wird am Release abkacken. Weil man aber auch den Singleplayer darüber startet, wird man die ersten beiden Tage nicht mal den SP zocken können. Oje, ich ahne böses.

- Der Serverbrowser. Das ist ja bei einem Battlefield inzwischen nichts neues mehr. Die Angaben im Serverbrowser stimmen hinten und vorne nicht, da bleibt einem fast nichts anderes übrig als übers Matchmaking zu joinen...

Ich könnte das hier noch weiter führen, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Außerdem hab ich ja auch noch was anderes zu tun  Beta macht zwar Spaß, ist aber noch total Buggy und hat viele Designschnitzer, wo man sich fragt, was sich Dice eigentlich dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

richtig, ich dachte nach BF2 wird mal wieder was großes kommen und 64 spieler wie Karkand oder ähnliches wird wieder heraufbeschwört, aber so ein müll, sorry, die leute bei dice sollte man alle rausschmeißen. wie schon erwähnt, der ganze hype und die beta im vergleich = völlig ungerechtfertigt!

es ist ähnlich wie bei C&C Generals, jeder sagt, das der teil der beste ist, viele hoffen, das ein Nachfolger kommt, aber viele vermuten, das auch hier eine große enttäuschung stattfinden wird. ich zock weiter BF BC2





EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> - Es ist kein Battlefield! Es fühlt sich auf der Metro Map wie eine Mischung aus Medal of Honor und Call of Duty an. Das ist kein Battlefield! Battlefield sind große Schlachten mit 64 Leuten, Fahrzeugen bzw. Jets und Helis. Metro ist einfach nur Grütze.
> .


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (3. Oktober 2011)

Komisch an der Beta:

Zwischen Low und Ultra sieht man irgendwie keinen Unterschied. Die Kantenglättung ist übrigens bei beiden Einstellungen ziemlich mies. Der einzige Unterschied bei mir: Auf Low läufts in 60fps+ und auf Ultra gerade mal in ruckeligen 30fps. Kann mir einer erklären, was da wirklich viel besser aussieht, als auf Low? Ich hab den PCGames Grafikvergleich gesehen, der hat mich aber nicht wirklich vom Hocker gehauen. Werde lieber in Low und damit in 60fps zocken, als mit 30fps und dafür Ultra. 

Beta schmiert übrigens regelmäßig bei mir ab. Immer dieser "Back to Desktop"-Fehler. Zum Kotzen. AMD soll endlich nen funktionsfähigen Treiber rausbringen. Dieser Beta Catalyst 11.10 sorgt bei meinem PC fürn Absturz...


----------



## forseti87 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist Caspian Border bald doch wieder spielbar? Würd mich freuen wenn jemand das Passwort rausfindet *gg*


----------



## Silent_Bob (4. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen: Abwarten. Die Map bzw. der Modi ist denkbar schlecht gewählt für ein Battlefield...
Die Bugs sollten aber schon noch raus!


----------



## theNDY (4. Oktober 2011)

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2925 Mhz. (OCed)
ATI Radeon HD4890 (OC)
4 GB OCZ DDR2 800*

Spiele die Beta bei* 1920x1080 mit Ultra Details* .. problemlos. Teilweise brechen die FPS aber für kurze Momente arg ein (_gefühlt von ~50 auf ~20, dann wieder hoch_). Denke mal das liegt an der Beta.

Zur Beta:

Nahezu fehlerfrei (_kleinere Macken sind bei Betas ja verständlich .._) im Bezug auf Gameplay & Balancing. Es gibt jedoch einige Punkte die meiner Kritik bedürfen. Vom Spielgefühl her erinnert es kein bisschen an vergangene Battlefield Teile. Es ist eher wie eine Mischung aus *MoH und CoD*... die Perks sind zufriedenstellend, aber auch nichts herrausragendes. Leveln geht verhältnismäßig schnell, dafür sind die Belohnungen meiner Ansicht nach aber auch nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Einer der für wichtigsten (_und hoffentlich noch während- spätestens aber nach der Beta gefixte_) Punkte für mich: das Squad System ist echt *absoluter Müll*. Ich kann zwar aus meinem Squad während des Spiels austreten, kann aber keine Squads frei wählen oder erstellen (_wie in BC2_) und werde wenn ich "_Find a Squad_" klicke in ein Random Squad verschoben. Nervt vorallem wenn man das Spiel mit Bekannten zocken möchte und im eigenen Squad nur Pfosten rumlaufen.

Kleinere Mängel sind die Hitboxen (_könnte auch Serverseitig sein_), welche mal direkt auf dem Model sind, mal aber auch gut eine Modelbreite weiter hinten/vorne/links/rechts. Vorallem unter Beschuss von Gegnern (_wenn ich defitiniv schon in Deckung bin_) sterbe ich manchmal einfach nur dumm, weil entweder der Server 2busy ist, oder halt die Hitboxen nicht wirklich genau passen. Was es davon genau ist weis ich nicht, nervt aber höllisch.

Eine andere Sache ist das Clipping, welches zum Teil echt einfach nur stumpf ist. Man kann über Mauern, Zäune etc. fröhlich rüberspringen, bleibt aber an einem Stein der *ca. 20 cm vom Boden* hoch ist (_normalerweise also ohne springen zu bewältigen sein sollte_) hängen, muss rüberspringen und so möglichen Gegnern "_verraten_" wo man ist. Ziemlich dumm, muss gefixt werden.

Aufgefallen sind mir auch (_wahlweise_) *rote, gelbe, grüne oder blaue flackerer*. Im laufenden Spiel kommt es ab und an vor, das ich (_ähnlich wie bei einer Flashbang_) im halb- bis Sekundentakt oben genannte Farben auf dem gesamten Bild habe. Als wären irgendwo *.jpg Dateien die an willkürlichen Punkten im Spiel für 2ms gestartet werden, dann wieder verschwinden ... nicht wirklich nervend, als Recon aber ziemlich lästig.

Das einzige was ich absolut nicht zuordnen kann ist mein (_manchmal_) blaues Bild. Hierbei färbt sich mein gesamtes Ingame Bild einfach mal blau. Ich kann absolut nichts dagegen tun (_ESC drücken, TAB und wieder ins Spiel gehen etc. bringt rein garnichts_). Führt natürlich dazu, dass man absolut nichtsmehr mitbekommt und alles blau sieht o_O Erst wenn ich sterbe wirds wieder normal. Hoffentlich nur ein Beta Bug.


Alles in allem *8/10 für die Open Beta* ... gelungen, aber noch Verbesserungswürdig. Vorallem habe ich das Gefühl, die Open Beta hat eher den Nutzen die *Battlelog* auf Funkionalität und Bugs zu testen als das eigentliche Spiel 



Gruß


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (4. Oktober 2011)

forseti87 schrieb:


> Ist Caspian Border bald doch wieder spielbar? Würd mich freuen wenn jemand das Passwort rausfindet *gg*


 
Warum find ich den Server nicht? Außerdem ist das "nur" ein 32Spieler Server auf CBorder. Aber zu hoffen wärs, die Metro hängt mir schon zum Hals raus...


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Oktober 2011)

Wo gibts den Grafikvergleich von Low zu Ultra?
Kann mir jemand n link schicken?


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (6. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Wo gibts den Grafikvergleich von Low zu Ultra?
> Kann mir jemand n link schicken?


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Battlefield 3: Screenshots und Benchmarks der Beta-Version: Mittelklasse-PC für 550 Euro reicht aus - Battlefield 3 Beta: Screenshotvergleich Low, High und Ultra sowie Fazit


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok der unterschied ist schon deutlich aber mir würde es nichts ausmachen auf low-medium zu spielen muss ich mom mit meiner hd 4650 sowieso xD


----------



## Floeffy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also jezz muss ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben

Ich habe mit der Beta sehr viel Spaß und auch kaum Bugs die mich wirklich stören, es is halt ne Beta und der Client soll ja auch schon älter sein. Wegen dem Squadsystem kann ich alle beruhigen, das wird wohl so wie in BF2 / BC2 werden. Is halt nur einfach nicht in der Beta vorhanden, was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann warum man sowas macht.....Die Mapwahl war auch nicht ganz gut aber schlecht war es nun auch nicht und CB kann man ja dieses We doch nochmal antesten. 

Die Hitboxen muss Dice allerdings noch verbessern, es is zum Kotzen wenn man schon hinter der Ecke is und trotzdem stirbt

Zur Grafik kann ich nur sagen das viele Elemente nocht nicht impletiert sind, selbst wenn man es in Menü einstellt, auch das Zerstörungssystem wurde auf ein Minimal runtergeschraubt. 

Das Problem was ich sehe is das viele die BETA mit einer DEMO gleichsetzten und das is nun mal nicht der Fall. Ich denke das wegen der Beta auch viele BF3 wiederabbestellt haben, allerdigns werden Sie es sich bestimmt kaufen sobald die Test draußen sind, wenn man nämlich sieht das das fertige Spiel nicht viel mit der Beta mehr gemeinsam hat. Is nur Schade um den DLC Back to Karkand der ja nur für Vorbesteller "umsost" is. 

PS: Achja ich bin ein BF Fanboy, trotzdem kann ich das noch alles Objektiv betrachten


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2011)

Floeffy schrieb:


> Is nur Schade um den DLC Back to Karkand der ja nur für Vorbesteller "umsost" is.
> 
> PS: Achja ich bin ein BF Fanboy, trotzdem kann ich das noch alles Objektiv betrachten


 
Du bist ein Fanboy, aber hast das Spiel nicht vorbestellt? Logik?


----------



## Floeffy (8. Oktober 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Du bist ein Fanboy, aber hast das Spiel nicht vorbestellt? Logik?


 
Klar hab ich es Vorbestellt ^^, woraus liest du das ich es nicht habe ?


----------



## phily (9. Oktober 2011)

also insgesamt gefällt mir das spiel ziemlich gut.grafik find ich super,mapdesign auch.wobei es aufgrund der guten grafik echt viel schwerer ist einen gegner überhaupt zu erkennen.was ich allerdings grottig finde ist die minimap.ich seh darauf einfach nix. frag mich warum sie das nicht so wie in bf2, nur halt schöner machen. ich hab von der map caspian border überhaupt kein bild vor meinem inneren auge...ist die map länglich,wie früher dragon valley,oder eher quadratisch wie mashtuur city?wo ist welche flagge usw.

noch ein tick schlechter finde ich,dass es zu einfach ist jemanden zu killen.trotz einer für mich sehr schlechten tastenbelegung,plus lags und nachladerucklern aufgrund meiner 2 gb ram,treff ich mit dem sniper gewehr schon fast so gut wie in bf2 nach über 1000 stunden spielzeit (klar,natürlich nicht genau so gut,aber es ist schon wirklich nicht schwer).gleiches gilt für die pistolen.es ist zu simpel damit jemanden zu erwischen,da war bf2 wesentlich härter.

hoffentlich zeigt pcg im test in der nächsten ausgabe (der hoffentlich 10 seiten+ lang wird) schön jede map im überblick,so wie bei bf2 damals.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (11. Oktober 2011)

finde ich auch, die trefferquote ist wie bei medalofhonor, einfach blind drauf los und er ist tot


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr einen anspruchsvollen Shooter wollt seid ihr bei Operation Flashpoint richtig


----------



## phily (11. Oktober 2011)

gutes argument.ich frag mich warum man was posted wenn man eh nix sinnvolles beizutragen hat


----------



## NinjaWursti (12. Oktober 2011)

phily schrieb:


> gutes argument.ich frag mich warum man was posted wenn man eh nix sinnvolles beizutragen hat


Ich mich auch


----------

